# next stop - the Violin Sonata



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tessa Lark Faure Violin Sonata (SiMon)*

*Tess Lark, violin
Dina Vainshtein, piano*

Beautiful sonata. Tessa Lark dont rank up there among the best for me. She lacks both sensitivity and passion, and has a quite weak tone. But she is not really bad here.

youtube comments

*I LOVE Tessa Lark! She's an amazing performer live. I hope she comes back to Louisville soon! <3*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Saint Saens Violin Sonata Live*

Wonderfull and fresh inpretation of this fine and pasionate violin sonata, but I have absolutely no idea who is playing.

youtube comment

*Add a message to your video﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Kyung-wha Chung - Grieg : Violin Sonata No.3 in C minor, Op.45*

*The 10th Great Mountains International Music Festival

Jul.26. 2013
Alpensia Concert Hall, Pyeongchang

Kyung-Wha Chung, violin
Robert McDonald, piano*

Strong elements from norwegian folk music in this nice sonata. Kyung-Wha Chung
does a remarkably solid interpretation here. Lovely!

youtube comments

*wow, she must have a vigorous practice routine to be sounding so great at age 65. Bravo!! I had never heard Sonata #3 before. An amazing work, very much equal to Grieg Sonata #2.﻿

Wonderful sense of rhythm and urgency! She will always be my favourite

She was marvelous! Last night I was so lucky to listen o her recital in Hong Kong !!! She heated up the whole concert hall...*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Giora Schmidt - Beethoven Violin Sonata No. 1 in D Major*

*Giora Schmidt, violin; Victor Santiago Asuncion, piano
I. Allegro con brio, II. Tema con variazioni: Andante con moto - 9:17, III. Rondo: Allegro - 16:55

Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata No. 1 in D Major for Piano & Violin, Op. 12, No. 1 Recorded Live at the Starling-DeLay Symposium on Violin Studies - The Juilliard School, May 2013*

A beutiful sonata, and a very fine performance. Giora Schmidt has a lovely tone

youtube comments

*amazing, as always*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vadim Repin Plays Debussy : Sonata for Violin & Piano*

*Vadim Repin　Mar.30,2010　Toppan Hall*

Great!

youtube comments

*Incredible musicianship from both Vadim and his pianist. This piece is one of the masterpieces for violin and piano﻿

I've listened to Vadim Repin playing Debussy Sonata with N. Lugansky yesterday in Moscow Conservatory Main Hall, - it was a phenomenal masterpiece!!!*


----------

